# agression when seeing other dogs



## madaboutdogs (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a 5 month old chi puppy, when i start taking her out she pratically barks and tries to charge every single dog she sees, this happens every time now apart from very old dogs they dont seem to bother her so much. 

When she was 3 months she was injured and fell out of my son's arms one day and fractured her albow and had to have extensive surgery to repair the damage she was on complate bed rest and had to be caged for huge amounts of time due to the healing for 6 weeks, has only recently started going out on walks, i know she misssed the socialisation part and maybe thats why she is showing all this agression i'm not sure, ive been trying hard to reinforce and giving her treats to distract her attention, i'm kinda worried bc i don't want this to get out of hand by the time she reaches a dog, any advice would really be appreiacted. 

Thanks Gail


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I would try stopping the second she barks, saying "ah-ah" sharply, turn around and go the other direction. You'll have to do it every time, no exceptions, let her know it isn't acceptable and you will take her away. Praise and/or treat her when she walks and doesn't bark. You could also teach her the "quiet" command. Sounds like she's been inactive for a while and she's reacting to being out and about. Chi's need a lot of "P" patience and persistence!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I've got two doing this, so I can understand your frustration. 

One was 3 years when I got him, so he's my real problem, and unfortunately, the pup (8 months) has learned from him. Pedro, the older dog, acts as if he's going to rip the other dogs to shreds, but in reality, if he does manage to get close to them, he totally calms down - just sniffs and tries to get them to play. Gracie calms as soon as he calms. 

It's not like they are never around other dogs on a social level - my kids have multiple dogs so they're around them, and do just fine.

With my two, it almost seems like it has something to do with being on the leash. If I let the leash go, the bad behavior stops.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh one of mine does this although she will great them then bark it's fear you need to socialise her heavily now treat her when she behaves try to relax I have to breathe deeply when I spot another dog because I know she's gonna wanna get up in it's face and yap

Good luck


----------



## madaboutdogs (Nov 23, 2010)

Its hard isn't it, i always get scared bc she's so small that she will either nip or they will bite back and hurt her. i am very protective of her due to her falling at such a young age. thanks everyone i'm definetly going to try the treat thing and patience i guess.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

It's a pain in the arse!! My other is so happy wants to play with all dogs

She's getting better the the stinkier treat the better ecause you can get their attention just wafting it let us know how you do


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

good luck with the treats, let us know in a week or two how everything is progressing


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

we have this problem with Penny! although she doesnt do it agressively its just bark bark bark and other dogs!! (apart from other chi`s)!!!
The first time we took her out on the lead she had 2 yorkshire terriers coming towards her on the lead and she really didnt no what 2 do.. dont think she was expecting it! so she barked! at this point me and my bf thought it was funny! if only we knew she wud be still doin it now a year down the line!!
We took her 2 pup classes more for socializing with the other dogs but she just barked the hall down for the whole 6 weeks!! although i must say she did get a bit better towards the end of the classes but she wont let any dog sniff her or go near her! shes a funny one!!
Amy, lola and Penny x


----------



## Kristina (Jan 9, 2011)

Socializing Adult Dogs and the Importance of Maintaining Socialization
Article: Socialization: It Isn't Just for Puppies by Daniel Estep, Ph.D. and Suzanne Hetts, Ph.D.

Dog Tip: Socializing Adult Dogs and the Importance of Maintaining Socialization


----------

